# Message d'erreur avec Automator



## MoiSPM (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à recréer une automatisation dans mon Finder que j'avais auparavant : service: Tout quitter! Le problème c'est que cela ne fonctionne plus sur mes deux Mac: 1 sous High Sierra et l'autre sous Catalina; dans les deux cas je reçois le message d'erreur suivant:






Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Que désires-tu obtenir ?

-- Un choix dans "services" obtenu avec le clic droit ? ou une application à lancer ?
-- Lors de ce choix, le service doit quitter toutes les applications: sans rien enregistrer ou en te proposant d'enregistrer les documents si nécessaire ?
 En fonction de ces choix, on pourra faire un script pour l'obtenir....


----------



## MoiSPM (19 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
Merci pour ta réactivité! J'avais  le service en question dans mon Finder :




Il s'agissait d'un service pour quitter toutes les applications ouvertes en enregistrant les documents si nécessaire.
Mais depuis une mise à jour je ne l'avais plus! J'ai voulu recréer le service avec automator mais ça ne fonctionne pas! Peut-être qu'il y a une erreur dans la création de mon service:







Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Juillet 2020)

Dans automator tu crées un nouveau document de type "Action rapide".
Dans la première action (qui est présente à l'ouverture) dans le processus reçoit l'élément actuel, tu choisis: "pas d'entrée".
Tu glisses une nouvelle action "exécuter un script appleScript" qui se trouve dans "utilitaires"
Dans cette nouvelle action tu remplaces: "(* Your script goes here *)" par le script ci-dessous.
Puis tu enregistres sous le nom qui te convient exemple: "quitte tout"

Tu devrais retrouver ce service  dans le finder --> services
Lors du premier lancement une demande d'autorisation d'accès va t'être demandé, tu acceptes.


```
tell application "System Events"
    set appList to bundle identifier of every application process ¬
        whose background only is false and name is not "Finder"
end tell
repeat with cApp in appList
    appList as text
    quit application id cApp
end repeat
```


----------



## MoiSPM (19 Juillet 2020)

Oups! J'ai toujours le même message d'erreur!!!!


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Juillet 2020)

Tu as laissé l'action "quitter toutes les applications" qui est à supprimer !

Dans ton code il y a tout le code entre parenthèses ?

ton code complet devrait être:


```
on run {input, parameters}
  
    tell application "System Events"
    set appList to bundle identifier of every application process ¬
        whose background only is false and name is not "Finder"
end tell
repeat with cApp in appList
    appList as text
    quit application id cApp
end repeat
  
    return input
end run
```

tu dois avoir:


----------



## MoiSPM (19 Juillet 2020)

C'est ce que j'avais à mon premier essai et là je viens de réessayer avec la correction que tu m'indiques, mais rien n'y fait! ????


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Juillet 2020)

Tu as bien supprimé l'action "quitter toutes les applications" qui apparaît en 2ieme sur ta copie d'écran?


----------



## MoiSPM (19 Juillet 2020)

C'est bon! Super! Un grand merci à toi pour ton aide et à ta patience!


----------



## zeltron54 (19 Juillet 2020)

Ok si tout fonctionne  ! content pour toi 

bonne journée !


----------



## MoiSPM (19 Juillet 2020)




----------

